# Looking for mixing and mastering engineer for trailer tracks



## arpegiah (Aug 1, 2017)

I have hard time finding a good engineer to mix and master some of my trailer tracks that i wrote. Most of them are combination of midi and live instruments. Do you have any recommendations? 

Thank You In Advanced!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 1, 2017)

Have you checked out this site?

https://www.landr.com/en

I haven't tried it yet, but you can try it for free.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 1, 2017)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Have you checked out this site?
> 
> https://www.landr.com/en
> 
> I haven't tried it yet, but you can try it for free.



But this is not a mastering engineer. This is an automated webplugin which auto-masters a mixed track by analyzing frequencies and dynamics. And it even doesn´t mix. And the masters are even very limited to a specific kind of sound, mostly dance / beat driven music.
The OP is searching obviously for a mixing and mastering engineer!..



arpegiah said:


> I have hard time finding a good engineer to mix and master some of my trailer tracks that i wrote. Most of them are combination of midi and live instruments. Do you have any recommendations?
> 
> Thank You In Advanced!



Here on the board are quite some good people for that kind of stuff. For instance Daniel James does that trailer stuff also, maybe you can ask him? I don´t know if he is doing mastering / mixing stems but he is really good in that.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Aug 1, 2017)

What is your budget?


----------



## JohnG (Aug 1, 2017)

Nils Neumann said:


> What is your budget?



this ^ is important. I know a number of excellent engineers but they are not that cheap. Are you in USA?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 1, 2017)

What John says. I know exactly who to recommend, but he's expensive - and well worth it.


----------



## tmhuud (Aug 1, 2017)

http://johnrodd.com/


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 1, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> But this is not a mastering engineer. This is an automated webplugin which auto-masters a mixed track by analyzing frequencies and dynamics. And it even doesn´t mix. And the masters are even very limited to a specific kind of sound, mostly dance / beat driven music.
> The OP is searching obviously for a mixing and mastering engineer!..
> 
> 
> ...



I know it's probably a novelty, but might be ok if someone's on a tight budget for mastering. Just for the hell of it, I'm going to try it out and see what happens (they offer freebies). But yes, ultimately a real engineer is needed but $$$.


----------



## Joram (Aug 1, 2017)

Not such a hard time, Arpegiah  Here I am. Happy to help you with mixing your project. Please let me know what you need.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2017)

http://tobyam.com/ he's a rad dude and mixes a lot of stuff for Immediate Music, Really Slow Motion, ect.


----------



## arpegiah (Aug 1, 2017)

Nils Neumann said:


> What is your budget?


Well, the song has 106 tracks, i am not in rush , looking for the big sound like any trailer or as closed as possible,i have to be realistic here. I don`t have Hans money and i know quality has a price but i can not sell my car, i need it . I can send you the song in private to take a pick and give me a price. Thank You!


----------



## arpegiah (Aug 1, 2017)

JohnG said:


> this ^ is important. I know a number of excellent engineers but they are not that cheap. Are you in USA?


Yes, i am in USA.


----------



## Srikant K (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi Arpegiah.
I would like to give a shot at mixing your works.
Even I'm into trailer music production.

https://soundcloud.com/srikantk


----------



## JohnG (Aug 2, 2017)

arpegiah said:


> Yes, i am in USA.



Ok, if you want, you can PM me. And maybe send a link to some of your music.


----------



## ryst (Aug 2, 2017)

arpegiah said:


> Yes, i am in USA.



I sent you a PM.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 2, 2017)

Nils Neumann said:


> What is your budget?




just wondering... has this question ever worked for anyone?

I feel like no one will disclose that right upfront. mainly becuase someone will say $10k and of course the respone will be .... ill do it for $8k cuz im cool or $11k cuz i "need" to haggle ... but if the answer is $500 then it would be "ill do it for $450 cuz im cool or $550 cuz i need to haggle.
The person who needs the service needs to make sure to get the lowest price they can get for still a good servide while the counterpart is mainly traying to get a gig and get the most out of it.


Shouldnt these prices already be around a set range? so even if i say.. I like myself and i deserve $35K to mix anything over a minute the market might say otherwise. basedon mastering engineers websites with services , forums, previous experience etc... ya know what im say'n?


----------



## arpegiah (Aug 2, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> just wondering... has this question ever worked for anyone?
> 
> I feel like no one will disclose that right upfront. mainly becuase someone will say $10k and of course the respone will be .... ill do it for $8k cuz im cool or $11k cuz i "need" to haggle ... but if the answer is $500 then it would be "ill do it for $450 cuz im cool or $550 cuz i need to haggle.
> The person who needs the service needs to make sure to get the lowest price they can get for still a good servide while the counterpart is mainly traying to get a gig and get the most out of it.
> ...



It did worked for me.


----------



## arpegiah (Aug 2, 2017)

I want to tank you all for your response, i did get some private messages from some big studios around the world and very good engineers. I wasn't expecting a response like this. Thank You all again


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 2, 2017)

arpegiah said:


> It did worked for me.


I didnt see you added a budget on your posts... or is this from another time?


----------



## sourcefor (Aug 2, 2017)

arpegiah said:


> I have hard time finding a good engineer to mix and master some of my trailer tracks that i wrote. Most of them are combination of midi and live instruments. Do you have any recommendations?
> 
> Thank You In Advanced!


I will give your mix a shot..I do production/mixing/editing works for many different high profile genres..I will do a test mix and you can choose for yourself! PM me and we can set up a dropbox for your files!!


----------

